# Favorite Brand of Tube???



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What's your favorite brand of tube for bassin?

I like Chompers, but have also used Yum and Berkley. Also Gitzits for smallies too. I'll stick with Chompers though...the smell alone reminds me of summer, and neither species has trouble finding and inhaling them.


----------

